# Home Made Hammocks



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

so I had some cloths laying around i did not fit in anymore so I made them into Hammocks for my rat tank. 

One is a Shirt and the other is the leg to some pants. All I did was cut the leg off the pants and tie one end shut, cut a hole in the middle so they could go in and out easy and cut two small holes on each end of each side. I cut up a shirt into strans and tied them through the holes then put them over the lid of the tank and tied them down that way they would hang. did the same with the shirt. What ya think? Rats seem to love them already.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

I don't mean to be a nag, but, how many rats do you have in that tank? What size is the tank? 
Like I said, I don't mean to be a nag, but it kinda seems small for the number of ratties in it. =\


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

its a 60 gal long so its pretty good size. and i dont have a exact count at the moment as i got rid of like 10 not too long ago.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

According to a basic cage calculator a 60 gal can only hold 3 rats, MAYBE four... Did you have ten more in that cage?

Are there even any hide boxes in there? Is this temporary housing?


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

There was boxes and stuff but i wanted to try out the new hammocks and i just cleaned the tank so the boxes are on the ground near the tank out of the pictures. and there are alot of different sized rats in the tank so they seem to do great in it. I had almost 40 in there at one point or another but iv given some to friends here and there so there is prob like 20 or so in there at the moment. they have plenty of room to play, run around, jump all over the place with eachother, drink there water, eat there food, and be happy. Its a Semi Temp thing as I have cages but some of the rats are a little too small for it and im actually planning on getting something bigger soon for them as soon as i sale the cage i have at the moment.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Are you joking?

This is pretty unacceptable in the pet rat community. If you're keeping these rats as pets then they need a lot more space and places to climb and hide and toys to play with! Also, tanks are a no-no in good rat husbandry... that's like, Rat Keeping 101.


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

well as always these are My <--- My pets and I can see that they are plenty happy so im not here to argue over how I keep them. I'm just trying to show off some home made toys as you can see. They are not always in the tank and as i stated in the above post this is a semi temp thing so....they love to come out and play and get time to run around and all that good stuff so dont be so quick to judge people...thats all i see on this forum


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

SiNi5T3R said:


> There was boxes and stuff but i wanted to try out the new hammocks and i just cleaned the tank so the boxes are on the ground near the tank out of the pictures. and there are alot of different sized rats in the tank so they seem to do great in it. I had almost 40 in there at one point or another but iv given some to friends here and there so there is prob like 20 or so in there at the moment. they have plenty of room to play, run around, jump all over the place with eachother, drink there water, eat there food, and be happy. Its a Semi Temp thing as I have cages but some of the rats are a little too small for it and im actually planning on getting something bigger soon for them as soon as i sale the cage i have at the moment.


You have 20 rats in one tank? Please tell me they are at least separated by sex.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Please keep it civil. The OP does not wanna hear accusations. Although I don't approve of using tanks, if kept very clean and given plenty of out of cage time rats CAN live in a tank.
The number is high yes, that I think is wrong.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm sorry =( I jumped the gun a little.


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

They get let out of there cage for like 6 hours a day since I dont work at the moment and They have not alwasy been in the tank. and they are not seperated by sex (im sure everyone will have somethin to say about that too ^^ even tho they are almost all boys) I plan on getting a HUGE cage like the size of a wall soon with several doors and all that good stuff but till then they have to make due with the tank they are in which they do great in and yes i clean it like every other day and have switched from ceder to news paper even tho i have trouble finding large ammounts of news paper lol. They seem to really enjoy the hammocks I made. anyone have any ideas on how to better make them so i can fit more in there for them? maybe rows of hammocks under eachother?


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

The honeycomb hammocks are pretty cool, maybe you can make something like that?

http://www.thespoiledcritter.com/honeycomb-hammocks.html


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

nice hammocks i guess, i'm sure they love them, especially since it looks like that's the only form of bed or toy they have :-\

though for someone who didn't know up until a couple of weeks ago that pine in tanks is highly toxic to rats, you are sure confident in your caretaking abilities :

i told you once already that any mention of your poor breeding program will NOT be tolerated here and that was being overly considerate to begin with. now that you've chosen to make it public knowledge (again), i don't think you should expect anyone to hold back on their opinions.

it's good that you're concerned for their welfare and all, but seriously, no one is being judgemental or out to get you... that tank is suitable in an ideal setup with climbing areas and enriching toys for maybe two rats. not TWENTY and most definitely not more. it's a fact. take it as you wish.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Wait breeding? I did not know you were breeding those rats..... :/


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

If they aren't separated by gender, then basically they're being allowed to breed freely.

I could say SO much about this. I'm not trying to be judgmental or attack you, but you have to expect this sort of reaction from people who take the care of these animals VERY seriously, some who have basically dedicated their lives to these creatures. The situation you are describing is just not acceptable.

Nobody wants to hurt your feelings, but when it comes down to it I'm going to care more about those rats than your hurt pride.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

SiNi5T3R said:


> its a 60 gal long so its pretty good size. and i dont have a exact count at the moment as i got rid of like 10 not too long ago.


Not attacking you or anything, but what does "got rid of" mean?


----------



## Sidders (Dec 6, 2010)

I think keeping rats in tanks is unacceptable, period. I had two pet mice in a 10 gallon tank since they could chew out of everything else, and when it got to the end of the week when it was cage cleaning time, there was always a strong ammonia smell. I can't imagine what that smell is like with that many rats and no real ventilation...

If you really cared about your rats you would heed our advice and provide better housing and living conditions.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

The OP has been banned. But you are absolutely right. I had 3 girl mice in a 10 gallon and at the end of the week it REEKED, I cleaned it more often because it was so terrible.


----------

